

Cory Doctorow on Copyright and DRM - A curated list of his best articles - mattcoslar
https://www.dotdotdot.me/Lukas-Wreng/Cory-Doctorow-on-Copyright-and-DRM

======
David_Thomas
It's time to say goodbye to DRM. Now!

